# Tranquilizing Fish



## tecknik

Not sure if this is in the right forum but I was wondering if fish tranquilizer(s) are available to anyone or is it only for licensed fish suppliers. Any other info would be very much appreciated.


----------



## DonH

Jungle Labs makes a product called Hypno that should be available at some LFS. Other products that are harder to find are CalmX, Tranquil, and Tricaine (also called MS-222 which I think is for commercial use and more potent).

*Moved to Equipment Forum*


----------



## piranhamagnet

so what exactly does this stuff do? make it less stressful during shipment?


----------



## aqualife

I remember I bought this 9" Rhom from KenCo. in RI, he had him sedated.
He was so out of it. Made it easier to get him home. But once in the tank, it wore off with in minutes and he went nuts.


----------



## piranhamagnet

sweet, thanks aqualife.


----------



## elTwitcho

For temporary knocking out of your fish you can also use clove oil and remove your fish from the clove oil/water mixture as soon as he is unconcious. This is used by puffer enthusiasts who have to clip their fish's teeth every so often. The thing to be careful of however is that this is also a method of painlessly euthanizing your fish so not getting them into fresh water quick enough could kill them


----------

